
Consumer Electronics Hall of Fame: Zojirushi Micom Electric Rice Cooker/Warmer - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gadgets/the-consumer-electronics-hall-of-fame-zojirushi-micom-electric-rice-cookerwarmer
======
mimixco
Had one since they first came out and couldn't live without it. Truly, a
terrific and game-changing way to cook rice!

